# Troubleshooting Craftsman Router #315.269210



## dajobrown (Jun 23, 2008)

I bought this router a while ago and never used it(big mistake).

This weekend I decided to try it out on a project I'm working on and discovered the Depth Adjustment Ring is not working. Won't turn up or down.

Tried e-mailing Sears about this and their answer was "No experts in this field"
They also suggested I look at the troubleshooting section of the manual. No such section???

Any suggestion? I hate to throw it away or take it to a sears repair center as I only paid $90.00 for it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI kjon1

Give this a try,, get some baby powder and put it around the ring top and bottom to get it to break free....

I will say this router is not made to work upside down, the saw dust will drop inside the ring and it will jam the ring...the ring can be removed if you want but it must be done with care...it's a real PIA anyway if you are going to use it upside down..



======



kjon1 said:


> I bought this router a while ago and never used it(big mistake).
> 
> This weekend I decided to try it out on a project I'm working on and discovered the Depth Adjustment Ring is not working. Won't turn up or down.
> 
> ...


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Kjon
You should take your first thought. Throw it away. I had one of those routers, it's a very poor design. You have not used it and it is jammed, once you start to use it gets jammed all the time. I took the thing a part so many times I got fed up and threw it away. The only way it would be any good would be if you put it in a table with a lift. Problem is a lift costs more than a new router.
Good Luck
waynoe


----------

